# Fellas, HELP! Please...



## FTH (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a Hunan 244T, 3cyl diesel, 22-24hp(?), 4wd.
Manufacture's plate reads, "HUNAN 244". Made by Hengyang Tractor Factory in 1995.
There is a plate on the engine with a red diamond logo in the top left hand corner with the letters, "JX", within and the engine type reads, "TY295".

If anyone has any knowledge of this tractor or any idea of where I may find parts for this thing I would be grateful. Like buy you a lot of beer grateful.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, that's a tough one! Have you tried these guys?

http://www.rraparts.com/manufandbrands.html

How long have you had this unit, and do you have a picture of it?
I'll do a little more research and if I find anything, I'll post it here.
Good luck!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Some literature on Ebay. Other than that, not much out there. What are you looking for?


----------



## FTH (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the response guys.
I've had the tractor for 6-7 months. Months 1-4 worked fine, suddenly it will not move forward or reverse, (9 forward-3 reverse speed). Still cranks right up, idles fine, sounds great...no movement. Same results in 2wd or 4wd.
PTO turns in high and low but will not stop when the clutch is engaged, half way or fully. Also the gears grind just a bit when activating the PTO. This makes me believe the clutch is failing.
I'll post pictures today.
Thanks again.


----------

